# Coin collection, free to a good home.



## Globalti (2 Jun 2020)

Well not free really; if you pay five pounds for carriage plus insurance cover to £50 you can have my FIL's collection of momento coins. Don't ask me to list them, you take pot luck on there being anything valuable.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2020)

Son no. 1, who thinks bikes are daft, collects coins. Could I have them for him please?

Happy to pay postage.


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2020)

If for any reason DClane is abducted for alien sex experiments and can't pay, let me know and I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 1, who thinks bikes are daft, collects coins. Could I have them for him please?
> 
> Happy to pay postage.



Sure, PM sent.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

@DCLane , I hope your son is happy with them, I have a collection of foreign notes and old English and Manx notes, no value (I dont think) but nice to keep. @Globalti , nice thing to do
When I first worked in a bank over 20 years ago, we used to have a coin dealer in the UK who would send us a quality street tin full of Manx coins for repatriation in the post, one year however that stopped when the tin contents couldn't be identified by the post X ray...... the bomb disposal folks took it away and blew it up!!!!!


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2020)

Hope that doesn't happen to DC Lane's package!

The internet is good for bringing together people with stuff they don't want and people who might really enjoy it.


----------

